# Torque Wrench Size



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are planning our first trip and gathering items from the many suggestions. I have read many members talk about getting a torque wrench. 1. What size do u get? 2. What do u tighten the tires to? I know the answer is probably in the owners manual but I trust the outback members more than the manual. Anyway you guys and ladies are great. Thanks for all the help.
p.s. I tried a seach on torque wrench and did not get anything.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Get a wrench that goes to 150 ft-pounds with a 1/2 inch drive for the wheels. I don't know the exact value for the lug nuts, but will be between 80 and 100... someone will reply with the right number. Remember to store your wrench on 0 when not in use.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

mike said:


> We are planning our first trip and gathering items from the many suggestions. I have read many members talk about getting a torque wrench. 1. What size do u get? 2. What do u tighten the tires to? I know the answer is probably in the owners manual but I trust the outback members more than the manual. Anyway you guys and ladies are great. Thanks for all the help.
> p.s. I tried a seach on torque wrench and did not get anything.


I keep a 1/2 drive torque wrench in my trailer tool kit - it is a beam type so it will take lots of abuse. Harbor Freight has or had a 1/2 click style on sale for less than $20.00 recently. This will work too -as long as you zero out the adjuster before storage and don't use it for a breaker bar to loosen lug nuts.

Can't remember the lug nut torque and Keystone website is not responding in the last few minutes.

Map Guy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I recently had to re-attach the trailer wheels and followed the instructions given by Keystone on that DVD they mailed out. I doubt that ANY tire shop would actually follow the 3 step process, but here is what Keystone / ALKO suggest:

Step 1 20-30#
Step 2 55-60#
Step 3 110-120#

After that they also reccomend stopping and checking torque at 10,25, and 50 miles. This is all obviously written by liability lawyers who are unconcerned with the practical application.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

map guy said:


> We are planning our first trip and gathering items from the many suggestions. I have read many members talk about getting a torque wrench. 1. What size do u get? 2. What do u tighten the tires to? I know the answer is probably in the owners manual but I trust the outback members more than the manual. Anyway you guys and ladies are great. Thanks for all the help.
> p.s. I tried a seach on torque wrench and did not get anything.


I keep a 1/2 drive torque wrench in my trailer tool kit - it is a beam type so it will take lots of abuse. Harbor Freight has or had a 1/2 click style on sale for less than $20.00 recently. This will work too -as long as you zero out the adjuster before storage and don't use it for a breaker bar to loosen lug nuts.

Can't remember the lug nut torque and Keystone website is not responding in the last few minutes.

Map Guy
[/quote]

Why the zero for storage? I have two wrenches, a husky and a no name from TCS, both are the adjustable type and neither instruction manual says anything about zero between uses.








Jared


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Not Yet said:


> We are planning our first trip and gathering items from the many suggestions. I have read many members talk about getting a torque wrench. 1. What size do u get? 2. What do u tighten the tires to? I know the answer is probably in the owners manual but I trust the outback members more than the manual. Anyway you guys and ladies are great. Thanks for all the help.
> p.s. I tried a seach on torque wrench and did not get anything.


I keep a 1/2 drive torque wrench in my trailer tool kit - it is a beam type so it will take lots of abuse. Harbor Freight has or had a 1/2 click style on sale for less than $20.00 recently. This will work too -as long as you zero out the adjuster before storage and don't use it for a breaker bar to loosen lug nuts.

Can't remember the lug nut torque and Keystone website is not responding in the last few minutes.

Map Guy
[/quote]

Why the zero for storage? I have two wrenches, a husky and a no name from TCS, both are the adjustable type and neither instruction manual says anything about zero between uses.








Jared
[/quote]

Many of the manufacurers don't say anything about this but on a Click type torque wrench the torque sensing device is a spring assembly. Leaving pressue on this spring causes it to distort -then the wrench gives you a false reading.

Learned this little tidbit from getting 500 ft lb Proto torque wrenchs calibrated on a regular basis at the local measurment/certification business, reading the manual on a Proto torque wrench, and personal experience with inch lb torque wrenches breaking small fastners.

Map Guy


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for the info, we will be going shoping this weekend for the first trip next weekend


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

map guy said:


> Many of the manufacurers don't say anything about this but on a Click type torque wrench the torque sensing device is a spring assembly. Leaving pressue on this spring causes it to distort -then the wrench gives you a false reading.
> Map Guy


I didn't realize that thanks for the tibit

Don


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I recently had to re-attach the trailer wheels and followed the instructions given by Keystone on that DVD they mailed out. I doubt that ANY tire shop would actually follow the 3 step process, but here is what Keystone / ALKO suggest:
> 
> Step 1 20-30#
> Step 2 55-60#
> ...


Just finished torqing my lug nuts for the new wheels and the two tire shops I talked to said to torque to 90-100 lbs and Dexter axle say 90-120. I went with the 100#.

Buy the 1/2" and If you want it to be accurate don't buy the bottom of the line.

I had to use a 3/4" (borrowed) to install the new head gasket on my tractor a couple years back..250 ft/lbs later and I was done!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a beam type from Sears, measures up to 150 ft/lbs. Cost about $15-$20 if I remember correctly. For the hitch parts, I took the truck down to the maintenance shop at the firehouse, and borrowed the department mechanics BIG one, I think it went up to 500 ft/lbs.

Tim


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

On maiden voyage, a short trip to china beach and back, I had a least one lug nut creep at the 50 mile point. Not much change after that trip. I check before every trip. I have the click type 1/2" drive, deep socket and extender. Also, a breaker bar for removal.

Scott


----------

